# Different tubing strengths



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Hi all, I was looking in the vendor forums at rubber tubing (http://slingshotforum.com/topic/27167-chinese-rubber-tube/ )
And I was wondering what the different numbers were and why they differ in price,

Thanks in advance.


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Go to bands and tubes section. Under some of the pinned posts you will learn all you need to know on bands and tubes. Do some reading for all your answers.


----------

